# Charging R410A system best practice



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

How you guys charge R410a system since We need charging with liquid refrigerant to the suction side. How to avoid compressor damage? 

Yellow Jacket has Liquid Charger adapter....


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Let it in very slowly and use a manifold that has a viewing window. Then get it so it flashes into vapor in the window at a controlled rate so you are really adding vapor.


----------



## HVACDave (Oct 16, 2007)

Charging adapters work fine, using your gauge manifold to meter in small amounts of liquid at a time works as well.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Try NOT to do it on days under 70 deg F and you should have a good load on the unit. House temp over 70. If there is a good load then it can vaporize it better and not damage the compressor. Slug liquid in and you can damage valves, bend scrolls and wash the oil out of the compressor and then it gets damaged.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

yuri said:


> Let it in very slowly and use a manifold that has a viewing window. Then get it so it flashes into vapor in the window at a controlled rate so you are really adding vapor.



Testo 550 has view windows. I can open a bit the valve on the R410a Cylinder ( Cylinder facedown ) and check in the view window right? It's gonna act like orifice.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

HVACDave said:


> Charging adapters work fine, using your gauge manifold to meter in small amounts of liquid at a time works as well.



Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If you don't use a charge adapter/quick charge. When you meter through your manifold. listen carefully to the compressor. You can hear what is getting to it. Takes some practice though.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

JJboy said:


> Testo 550 has view windows. I can open a bit the valve on the R410a Cylinder and check in the view window right? It's gonna act like orifice



Yep, if you let it in too fast then the suction side of the gauges starts turning white, should just sweat and like I said do it on a warm day and preferably in full sunlight.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

beenthere said:


> If you don't use a charge adapter/quick charge. When you meter through your manifold. listen carefully to the compressor. You can hear what is getting to it. Takes some practice though.



I need more practice for sure. I worked 2 units this weekend. I was excited.....


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Make sure you wear leather gloves or at least Mechanix gloves. First thing that gets a newbie is liquid refrigerant burns on his hands or he panics when a schraeder valve does not seat and gets liquid refrig on his hands. Gives you instant frostbite and removes the skin in a couple of days, NOT nice.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

JJboy said:


> I need more practice for sure. I worked 2 units this weekend. I was excited.....


 It takes time. But eventually you'll know the sounds.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

yuri said:


> Make sure you wear leather gloves or at least Mechanix gloves. First thing that gets a newbie is liquid refrigerant burns on his hands or he panics when a schraeder valve does not seat and gets liquid refrig on his hands. Gives you instant frostbite and removes the skin in a couple of days, NOT nice.


Only takes one time for someone to learn that. Unfortunately, that one time can vary in severity from mild, to severe damage.


----------

